# Gran Turismo 6 ist in Entwicklung!



## WhackShit007 (6. November 2010)

Während Playstation3 Besitzer noch immer auf den 5. Teil warten, welcher vorraussichtlich am 30. November erscheinen soll, gab Polyphony Digital bereits die Entwicklung für einen neuen Teil bekannt.  Am 5. Teil wurden 140 Entwickler beschäftigt, für über 950 Autos und etwa 70 Strecken.

Kazunori Yamauchi machte im Interview mit "autoweek" darauf aufmerksam, dass es allerdings noch viel zu früh sei, genauere Details zu nennen. Auch ob der neue Teil dann immernoch auf der Playstation 3 oder möglicherweise schon auf der Playstation 4 erscheint, ist fraglich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Quelle1)
(Quelle2)


----------



## clemi14 (6. November 2010)

Und wann dürfen wir es spielen?

2020 oder was? Wenn dann mittlerweile auch Forza 20 raus ist


----------



## Gamer1970 (6. November 2010)

Gute Neuigkeiten, Leute !

Denn wie wir soeben erfahren haben, wird Gran Turismo 6 zeitgleich mit Duke Nukem Forever 2 erscheinen, es dürfte also nicht mehr allzu lange dauern ! xD


----------



## i!!m@tic (6. November 2010)

Die sollen (endlich) GT5 raus bringen bevor sie den 6. Teil ankündigen...


----------



## Pyroplan (6. November 2010)

clemi14 schrieb:


> Und wann dürfen wir es spielen?
> 
> 2020 oder was? Wenn dann mittlerweile auch Forza 20 raus ist



also mir persönlich ist ein richtig geiles spiel lieber, als als viele halbgute^^

außerdem soll es doch jetzt am 30. kommen (hoffe ich zumindest)


----------



## GaAm3r (6. November 2010)

Habe noch kein Spiel der Reihe gespielt.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (6. November 2010)

Also da GT 5 ja rund 1000 Autos hat, wird GT 6 sicher das doppelte haben müssen. Also wird das garantiert nicht mehr für die PS 3 erscheinen, eher für die PS 5 
Glaube nämlich nicht das PD endlich gelernt hat schneller zu arbeiten.


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (6. November 2010)

Eins muss man den Spielen ja lassen gut sehen die schon aus.


----------



## Mumpitz (6. November 2010)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Also da GT 5 ja rund 1000 Autos hat, wird GT 6 sicher das doppelte haben müssen. Also wird das garantiert nicht mehr für die PS 3 erscheinen, eher für die PS 5
> Glaube nämlich nicht das PD endlich gelernt hat schneller zu arbeiten.



Lieber ruhe walten lassen bei der Entwicklung und ein ordentliches Spiele bringen, das ist meine Meinung. Was passiert wenn man nur aufs Geld schaut sieht man ja bei EA. Halbfertige Games auf den Markt schmeißen und dann 100 Patches nachwerfen die auch noch elend lange brauchen.


----------



## Astra-Coupe (6. November 2010)

Ich sehe es genauso... seit froh liebe Konsoleros das ihr ein geiles und vor allem fertiges Spiel bekommt! Habe, obwohl ich keine PS3 mein eigen nenne (noch nicht), den Werdegang aufmerksam verfolgt und bin schon gespannt auf das Game.

Zu Teil 6 lautet meine Prognose das zwar vmtl die neuesten Modelle dazukommen werden aber auch viel Zeit in die bereits jetzt eingebauten Autos fliessen wird welche noch keine sogenannten "Premiumcars" sind mit detaillierten Cockpits. Ich denke das Ziel wird sein nach und nach alle Autos mit den selben hochwertigen Details vollzupacken anstatt immer neue zu machen. Die Entwickler haben ja schon die neuesten und besten derzeit verfügbaren Techniken genutzt um alle nötigen Informationen der Originalteile zu sammeln um sie für die nächsten Spiele schon mit den Besten Vorlagen auszurüsten. Heisst, neue Konsolengeneration kommt irgendwann aber die Arbeit ist alles schon gemacht und man kann sich auf die Leistungsstärken der neuen Hardware optimal anpassen.

Finde das "never ending" Projekt GranTurismo sehr intelligent aufgezogen und hoffe es wird noch viele weitere geniale Teile geben. Spiele heute noch ab und an Teil 2 und 3 weils einfach super ist!

PD 4 win!


----------



## -Undertaker- (6. November 2010)

echt schade das gran turismo nie fürn pc erscheinen wird


----------



## WhackShit007 (6. November 2010)

-Undertaker- schrieb:


> echt schade das gran turismo nie fürn pc erscheinen wird



finde ich auch. wenn man genau weiß, der aktuelle PC würde von der Leistung locker reichen um Gran Turismo zu zocken, man sich aber trotzdem erst ne PS3 holen muss, ist dass echt ärgerlich(und nen lenkrad wenn man, dass ps-pad hasst). Ich hoffe insgeheim PD werden irgendwann von EA oder so geschluckt und müssen dann "Multi-Plattform" gehen. Ich schätze mit der detail- verliebtheit, könnten sie aktuelle PC´s gut ausreizen.


----------



## Astra-Coupe (6. November 2010)

Nur das unter EA nichtsmehr mit Detailverliebtheit sein wird... oh man schaut die Spiele doch mal an. Spielzeit pro Spiel etwa 20 Std. und DLC ohne Ende - Qualität? Wen interessierts solang die Kasse stimmt!? DAS und für nichts anderes ist/steht EA so traurig das auch ist.

Ich hoffe das es möglichst viele gute Unternehmen schaffen an EA als Publisher vorbeizurauschen, alles was die in die Finger bekommen geht vor die Hunde, da es sie einen Mist interessiert was die Spieler/Kunden wollen.


----------



## Fate T.H (7. November 2010)

WhackShit007 schrieb:


> ...Ich hoffe insgeheim PD werden irgendwann von EA oder so geschluckt und müssen dann "Multi-Plattform" gehen. Ich schätze mit der detail- verliebtheit, könnten sie aktuelle PC´s gut ausreizen.



Na das dürfte interessant werden denn Polyphony Digital ist ein Tochterunternehmen der Sony Corporation.
Was meinste wohl warum die sich solange Zeit lassen können/dürfen ohne großartig probleme zu kriegen.


----------



## Falcony6886 (7. November 2010)

Ich freue mich auf GT5 - auch wenn es verspätet kommt. Das ist das einzige Spiel, was mich neben Fifa auf der PS3 richtig reizt.

Und diejenigen, die sich über die Entwicklungsdauer beschweren, können ja weiter den EA-Schrott mit Codenamen "Need for Speed" zocken. Oder sich an den Bugs von F1 2010 erfreuen.

Ich bin froh, dass sich Sony die Zeit nimmt, ein perfektes Spiel auf den Markt zu bringen. Das ist es was ich will. Nicht so einen unfertigen Mist. Und schon gar nicht mehr diesen EA-Tuning Müll.

GT5 wäre ein guter Grund, sich Zuhause einzuschließen und ein Urlaubssemester zu nehmen!


----------



## schrauberdad (7. November 2010)

Ich hoffe das sie dann in 2-3 Jahren fertig sind schiesslich wäre das der einzige Grund für mich ne PS4 zu kaufen hab die PS3 auch nur für GT prolog und bald GT5 fg.Und sowas wie Need more S**t geht ja überhaupt nicht.

GT for ever!!


----------

